# Where are the Green Sunfish in Utah?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Call me crazy but I love catching Green Sunfish. I would like to know if there are any other places then just Utah Lake and Lake Powell that have a decent population of Green Sunfish. (Ponds, lakes, etc.) I would even like to hear about location that you caught 1 at, bring the information on, the more the better.

This is on my "most wanted" list. It was the 1st greenie I ever caught and I was hooked from that moment on! It's like the tropical fish of Utah to me.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Very pretty. Sorry dont have any info, but great pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've caught them at Salem Pond.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There used to be a pond just between the freeway and the exit lane in American Fork, 500 East exit. They just recently destroyed it for all these bridges they're building.

That pond was completely loaded with them (and koi). Kind of neat.

Most of the sunfish I've caught were on the tribs of the north end of Utah Lake. Near Saratoga, wherever you can see water running toward the lake, you can catch them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

st george


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Pelican.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> st george


Big place pal, wanna be a little more specific. Don't worry I doubt I am headed that far anytime soon.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Newton, Cutler


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Deer Creek.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

little reservoir outside of st george, I wanna say baker but can't remember. my dad took me there, we would catch sunfish after sunfish! also we'd sneak on to the golf course ponds at night, huge blue gill and sunfish.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I caught a couple huge ones at a pond that's not even a community fishery in south provo, called Footprinters pond. I catch em all day on lures and worms under a bobber.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> There used to be a pond just between the freeway and the exit lane in American Fork, 500 East exit. They just recently destroyed it for all these bridges they're building.
> 
> That pond was completely loaded with them (and koi). Kind of neat.
> 
> Most of the sunfish I've caught were on the tribs of the north end of Utah Lake. Near Saratoga, wherever you can see water running toward the lake, you can catch them.


Ever hook into a koi there? Saratogia marina has been the only place I have found them. Some kid was telling me the LMB's play around the west inlets but then he pulled a face and said it was 10 miles away up north from saratogia, (yeah right pump house is around 6 miles away from saratogia so I doubt he floated that far in his tube.) I am going to have to toon it (whenever it aint blowing) and look around for these tribs.



a_bow_nut said:


> Deer Creek.


North or south end if I may ask?



utahgolf said:


> also we'd sneak on to the golf course ponds at night, huge blue gill and sunfish.


That's awesome! 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brfisherman17 said:


> I caught a couple huge ones at a pond that's not even a community fishery in south provo, called Footprinters pond. I catch em all day on lures and worms under a bobber.


 Could you maybe PM me the directions if you are comfortable with that? I come from the SLC side and I have a few ponds I like to hit in Provo before I hit Utah Lake. Is it the park near the provo airport area?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The only place I actually caught a koi (with a Lucky Craft, no less) was in my little lunchbreak creek in Lindon. I used to see a lot of them (big ones - several pounds) in the small exit pond I was talking about.

BTW - It's SaraTOGA, not TOGIA. Sorry, I'm a stickler for that kind of thing (like HUNNINGTON, instead of HUNTington).


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright you busted me. The day they invent the "spell checker" on the full editor is the day I promise to use it. Atleast you know what I meant.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fire Fox has spell check. 

I've caught some green sunfish at the community pond over in Draper - Sunset Pond I think its called. Also caught them in Kidney Pond in South Jordan. And I've also caught a couple at Lindon boat harbor at Utah Lake.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> [quote="a_bow_nut":3pttj90e]Deer Creek.


North or south end if I may ask?[/quote:3pttj90e]

I have picked them up when I've been working the rock shorelines for the bass.

I've picked them up by the dam, out around the island, and all along the west side.

Granted I havn't caught a ton of them but one will show up from time to time when I work the rocks with a small grub just bouncing in down over the rocks.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was going to give a second on Sunset pond in Draper. Around that little pier they have there, have caught several, havent fished there since year before last though. not an aweful little spot to fish, if you can stay clear of the lures and lines hanging from the branches of all the trees.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

tye dye twins said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> > I caught a couple huge ones at a pond that's not even a community fishery in south provo, called Footprinters pond. I catch em all day on lures and worms under a bobber.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

sunset ponds in draper but havent been there in awhile


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a pic of one I caught at yuba a couple of years ago. he was about half the size of my hand, they are all over in the rocks at the dam. However I doubt they get much bigger than that considering. I've also landed one at DMAD about fifty miles downstream.


----------

